# Ultimate Beer Holder



## ecjohnson

lately I've been using my roommates rig. He has wooden decking on the frame, and two cut out holes over the tubes, one on either side of the rower. That way you can have a backup beer for when one runs out. Might not work in hot weather though. I had an open beer in it when running Big Drop 3. The beer held its own, and was good to go afterwards. Maybe a little river water, a lid would be nice but I wouldn't want to fuss with a lid every time I wanted a sip.


----------



## lhowemt

I've been using a large yogurt container, holes in the botton, string through that holding it to the floor. Not water proof. I think I'm going to try for my GC trip to find a larger plastic peanut butter container that has a screw-on lid for big rapids. Must be big enough for koozy and easy to pull beer can out of. Still holes and string through the bottom to tie it to the floor.


----------



## whitewaterjunkie

Sean-

Have fun on the Grand. I got on a trip last March for the first time. It's really quite special. I can't wait to get back.

As for beer holders, I know of two excellent ones that are probably better than the ones you've linked to here. The first, known as a Class V River Betty, was invented by some folks I ran the Salt with a few years ago. web2 They sell them at Down River: Down River Equipment
or CKS: Class V River Betty

The only downside to the River Betty is that it doesn't have the same insulating power as a coozie. But I would imagine it would keep your beverage cold enough until you're on to the next one.

The other beer holder is a typical coozie, but with a suction cup on the bottom that will hold fast to just about anything on your boat, even through major rapids. It's really a brilliant invention. It's made by a company called L'il Sucker. Google "insulated lil sucker". Here's one result: Lil Sucker Original Cup Holder, Marine, Imc at Sportsman's Guide
Every boater should have one.

Hope that helps.


----------



## caverdan

> The only downside to the River Betty is that it doesn't have the same insulating power as a coozie.


It does come with a River Betty coozie and is big enough around to fit a beer with a coozie on it.


----------



## lhowemt

whitewaterjunkie said:


> The only downside to the River Betty is that it doesn't have the same insulating power as a coozie. But I would imagine it would keep your beverage cold enough until you're on to the next one.


I don't want to harp on it, but the other downside to it is the sexist image. As a woman, I'm certainly not going to use something like that. I'm sure their female market is small, but they are likely missing out on more than a few people that avoid it for this reason, like me.


----------



## rwhyman

Caverdan, 
Maybe your brother could make a River Bob with the image of some dude sporting a big woody.


----------



## brendodendo

I use a regular coozie and the DRE frame mount (single) beverage holder. The frame mount is great as it can hold any beverage (only 2 I know of on the riv... Beer and water)

A buddy of mine made a nice contraption out of PVC. I think it's 2.5 or 3 inch PVC pipe ( whichever size fits a beer in a coozie) with 2 slip ends. Glue 1 end on the pipe. Use 8 inches of 1in webbing. Rivet webbing to pipe and non glued on end. Drill a hole in the glued on end for drainage. Attach to frame via a pipe clamp that you have riveted onto the pipe. Use sand paper on inside of non glued end to get nice fit.

If I was doing a grand trip, I would probably make 1 of these for myself and have a DRE set up for a Nalgene or odds n ends.


----------



## lhowemt

rwhyman said:


> Caverdan,
> Maybe your brother could make a River Bob with the image of some dude sporting a big woody.


Nah, but feministing has a good take on the "boob girl" graphic.


Feministing

You gotta laugh at everything or else this world would drive you insane. Wait a minute, it's too late!!!


----------



## lhowemt

I like the PVC option. I am thinking about screwing a strap onto the glued base. Screw a small section of strap onto the loose PVC end (2 attachments). Take the strap on the base, thread it through the strap on the top, then put a buckle on each end. Hit the rapids, and you flip the lid onto it, and clip the buckle together to keep your beer in your can and the water out.


----------



## caverdan

Ihowemt......they make pink hoodys. 

rwhyman......he's not that kind of guy.

Loosen up people.......the USA is too PC as it is.


----------



## COUNT

The perfect beer holder? Just get a smokin' blonde to sit in in the bow. That's the perfect beer holder.


----------



## lhowemt

Actually, my husband has the perfect beer holder. A smokin blonde rowing his beer swilling butt down any river he wants! well, I guess that's not really a beer holder, unless you count the entire boat that is his throne.

Too PC? You a Mac fan, or what?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

I thought a beer holder is what my PFD is for...



COUNT said:


> The perfect beer holder? Just get a smokin' blonde to sit in in the bow. That's the perfect beer holder.


----------



## JohnL

My buddy in SLC makes a great beer holder, its made out of rip-stop nylon with velcro straps so you can lash it to your frame. No insulation though, so you have to drink up. He was selling them at SidSports in SLC.


----------



## COUNT

TakemetotheRiver said:


> I thought a beer holder is what my PFD is for...


That is actually the system I use. By squeezing it in on the loose spot of the vest on my side, it is protected under my arm from water and easily accessible. I've run some decent rapids with this system and come out fine.


----------



## lhowemt

In your PFD, that doesn't provide any rigging fun!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Is it sexist and un-PC that the Women's PFD is more "beer holder" friendly with the zipper up the front instead of on the side?



lhowemt said:


> In your PFD, that doesn't provide any rigging fun!


----------



## COUNT

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Is it sexist and un-PC that the Women's PFD is more "beer holder" friendly with the zipper up the front instead of on the side?


Not sure....While more convenient for quick grabbing, it does not offer the same protection as the under the arm method.

Here's the deep philosophical questions paddlers must learn to cope with on a day-to-day basis.:-D

D


----------



## Awoody

*Colorado PUSSIES!*

I dont' know how you all do it down there but it sounds like you all are drinking way too slow. 








+








=









All you need.


----------



## jbarnow

Real nice Awoody, my thoughts exactly...now has anyone gotten sick from drinking river water that landed in your beer?


----------



## dgosn

*Sippy cup*

I love having my beer being refilled by the mighty river. Who care about insulation, if you are going to open a beer DRINK IT!

I'd also invest in a Sippee Cup for late night, or even those days when you will likely ride your cocktail glass to the ground......
scott


----------



## Rich

Simplest / Cheapest Beer Holder: 
$2 commerical light cage


----------



## Rich

Simplest / Cheapest Beer Holder:
$2 commercial light cage is perfect size for koozie and spacing of bars is
perfect size to duct tape to any aluminum frame. I always have 2 or 3 on
the boat and they move is seconds.


----------



## lhowemt

I'm not sure what you mean. do you have a picture or a link to an example?


----------



## Rich

No picture or link (too high tech for me).
Just a metal industrial light bulb cover that protects the light bulb
from damage. Seen them as exterior lights, hall lights, basement lights on
commercial buildings. Any good hardware or electrical supply store should 
have them. The open metal cage fits just about anything (with duct tape).


----------



## eljim

The beer and coozy go down your man cleavage. A Gatorade cooler with molded handles expedites the process.


----------



## yourrealdad

I don't know if you can buy them but coors had beer belts that hold a six pack niceley against your beer gut. semi insulated too but if you can't drink a six pack before they all go warm and tainted then you should stay home anyways.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

The perfect beer holder is 5'10", 36,24,36 -- hair color of your choice.


----------



## caspermike

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> The perfect beer holder is 5'10", 36,24,36 -- hair color of your choice.


good call on letting them know what a real beer holder is.


----------



## lhowemt

Sexist pigs! (stated mildly in jest).


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

5'10"? Sheesh- Amazon women

I guess with their heads that high up in the clouds they wouldn't know any better than to make you hold your own damn beer.

At 5'2", I'm far better grounded than that.  



BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> The perfect beer holder is 5'10", 36,24,36 -- hair color of your choice.


----------



## grandyoso

*Shorter=Lower Center*

I agree with takeme, shorter equals= lower center of gravity= less movement=less chance for your beer to spill. I am not sure how this works for keeping your beer cold. Farther from the sun?


----------



## Boat-ERS

TakemetotheRiver said:


> I thought a beer holder is what my PFD is for...


This is the method I use as well. At some point in years past I acquired a Mountain Surf coozie with no bottom (it is great), fits snugly around a beer. I slide this right into the front of my PFD and my boobs keep it from sliding too far down. And at the point where I have to finish the beer by chugging before a rapid (I'm more of a kayaker than a rafter), the coozie slips on to my wrist...like a Wonder Woman wrist band, the skirt gets pulled quickly to throw the beer can in the kayak...and off I go.


----------



## caspermike

Boat-ERS said:


> This is the method I use as well. At some point in years past I acquired a Mountain Surf coozie with no bottom (it is great), fits snugly around a beer. I slide this right into the front of my PFD and my boobs keep it from sliding too far down. And at the point where I have to finish the beer by chugging before a rapid (I'm more of a kayaker than a rafter), the coozie slips on to my wrist...like a Wonder Woman wrist band, the skirt gets pulled quickly to throw the beer can in the kayak...and off I go.


My kind of women, damn!!!!!!

and we are not sexist we just love the ladies.


----------



## Boat-ERS

And isn't a Surf Betty a rippin' surfer chick? I'm ok with River Betty...better than being a Shuttle Bunny!


----------



## tress33

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> The perfect beer holder is 5'10", 36,24,36 -- hair color of your choice.


 

with all original female body parts...well at least for me


----------



## Randaddy

Holding a beer with your boobs, chugging it before the rapids, pulling up the skirt...
Boat-ERS how am I supposed to get any work done today with you putting these images in my head?
I need to go take a cold shower!


----------



## grandyoso

BOOBS...Great accessory and functional as well....


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

"with all original female body parts...well at least for me:wink:"

Are you referring to breast augmenties or trannies? All I'm sayin' is sometimes beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## caspermike

Dude you are ruining my visions of this beautiful women with a budweiser between her perfect boobs about to stomp tunnel. ohh wait just got the perfect picture back


----------



## Lizzy

The River Betty is the best beer holder ever.


----------



## tress33

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> "with all original female body parts...well at least for me:wink:"
> 
> Are you referring to breast augmenties or trannies? All I'm sayin' is sometimes beggars can't be choosers.


I was thinking more the lines of she males....but I cant complain about auggies...

on another note I believe you paddled with my buddy Corey...just thought I add that since some of us in Salida are hitting the #'s tommorow...I saw your other post.


----------



## riojedi

Sean-

A cooler, lot's of dry ice, CO2 system and a keg(s). You're going on the Grand. Just run yourself a tap line and there's no spillage, maybe a 2nd line for the kayakers to suck on.

I've never had a pfd that couldn't hold a beer comfortably. If you look at the pictures you took of me surfing Skull last fall you should see the beer tucked in my rescue strap.


----------



## raftus

riojedi said:


> Sean-
> 
> A cooler, lot's of dry ice, CO2 system and a keg(s). You're going on the Grand. Just run yourself a tap line and there's no spillage, maybe a 2nd line for the kayakers to suck on.
> 
> I've never had a pfd that couldn't hold a beer comfortably. If you look at the pictures you took of me surfing Skull last fall you should see the beer tucked in my rescue strap.


I think it is important to note that while you surfed Skull, you didn't spill any beer. You are my role model.


----------



## Tripp

*Liquid Caddy Rules!!*

By far and above all other "beverage" holders lives the Liquid Caddy. (Liquid Caddy beverage holder) This thing does it all and attaches to just about anything. It comes with multiple attachment options for just about any type of vehicle. A clip attachment for easy on/off of frames, or a velcro attachment for a more sturdy mount, or a suction cup attachment for glass. It is self gimbaling so there's little to no spill and it even extends when the tall boys are in order. I've currently have mine mounted to the handlebars of my townie and it won't spill a drop even in steep banking turns. Sweet. In fact I spend so much time watching the gimbaling action that I've almost run into a few curbs (the consumption factor may have played a part as well...). Enjoy, Tripp


----------



## Aquaholict

Or....http://prankplace.com/dh_beerhelmet.htm Ha,uh...ha,uh.....

Kidding.. Like pvc option, I'm thinking of sinking 2/3 of the unit in my deck boards as means of attachment and of course visual ascetics, maybe one on each side for balance.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

That liquid caddy gizmo rulz -- I bought one.

tress33, Corey from Canon? Yep, been boating with him many times. Thanks for the #s invite but I just drove home to Gunny from Condo Springs and I'm not too excited about hopping back in my car (at $3.40/gal). It would have worked out great today. Definitely some other time.

And surgeons are getting really good these days. In fact, I'll bet you've been with a tranny and didn't even know it.


----------



## lhowemt

Tripp, you are my hero. I am 5 days away from launching on the grand, and had given up finding anything. Hopefully they can ship it fast enough. Lucky for me some of the folks live in Flag, so it just has to make it to Flag in 3-4 days. Awesome!!



Tripp said:


> By far and above all other "beverage" holders lives the Liquid Caddy. (Liquid Caddy beverage holder) This thing does it all and attaches to just about anything. It comes with multiple attachment options for just about any type of vehicle. A clip attachment for easy on/off of frames, or a velcro attachment for a more sturdy mount, or a suction cup attachment for glass. It is self gimbaling so there's little to no spill and it even extends when the tall boys are in order. I've currently have mine mounted to the handlebars of my townie and it won't spill a drop even in steep banking turns. Sweet. In fact I spend so much time watching the gimbaling action that I've almost run into a few curbs (the consumption factor may have played a part as well...). Enjoy, Tripp


----------



## Chip

*Park Service Outlaws Beer Drinking in Grand Canyon*

Just some belated April Foolery.

Have a good trip!

Chip


----------



## lhowemt

*Wahoo!*

Thanks Chip -

Wait till you see the tractor seat (bolt on) platform I built to strap on top of the cooler of my rented boat! :-D There's no end to the rigging fun with this darn sport! I'll post pictures after the trip.

Counting down - 3 days to Flag, 4 to Lee's, 5 to LAUNCH! 

Laura


----------



## caverdan

Lizzy said:


> The River Betty is the best beer holder ever.


Can't argue with that!!!!


----------



## Aquaholict

Like the Wind...Ancient voices of lore echo ,,,_"Lock and Load."_ 
Locked, Tricked' and Loaded. 
AAhhh yes...Yes it is...


----------



## lhowemt

*Whoopee! Liquid Caddy on the Grand*

These guys are shipping me a few of them, 2 day delivery to Flagstaff. so it looks like I'll have them on the Grand. Whoopee! Thanks again Tripp, I sure am glad you didn't post any later than you did.

Laura



Tripp said:


> By far and above all other "beverage" holders lives the Liquid Caddy. (Liquid Caddy beverage holder) This thing does it all and attaches to just about anything. Enjoy, Tripp


----------



## Ferne

raftus said:


> In anticipation of lots of boating this season, and my first grand canyon trip, I am trying to find the ultimate beverage holder. I figure it should accomplish a few things:
> 
> 1. Keep beverage cold
> A simple foam koozie is usually enough, but foam can stick to the cans a bit making removing the can harder and tearing the foam. Neoprene dosen't insulate quite as well, but it is easier to remove the can.
> Thermos makes a vacuum lined koozie that is supposed to be great for 105º days.
> Thermos : Product : Beverage Can Insulator 2700
> 
> 2. Keep beverage easily accessible
> There seem to be 2 main options - the beer necklace or a frame mounted holder.
> 
> The beer necklace has the advantage of going anywhere you do, so it goes into camp, to concerts, and on side hikes if you want it to - you can also use it paddle boating or on a friends raft. Any koozie can be converted to a necklace with duck tape and some webbing. Or you can buy pre-made:
> CoolerGadgets.com
> 
> The frame mount means not having a rope tied around your neck while boating.
> River Runner Essentials
> web2
> 
> 3. Keep beverage separate from river water
> There is a company that makes tops for 12 oz cans, cheap and probably effective:
> Soda Can Lid - Pop Can Lid
> But it is kinda like a sippy cup, so it might not win any cool points. On the plus side there is a lanyard hole so it will attach to the necklace, then you can take it on and off and not lose it while drinking.
> On the cooler side is the BottleIt - converts cans into bottles:
> CoolerGadgets.com
> Not sure about how much beer ends up on top of the can with this - or if it really matters, but dirty can lids will probably contaminate your beer.
> 
> I think my favorite so far is the neoprene koozie necklace with the sippy cup lid - whats your favorite?


Reply: Try ClassVRiverBetty.com, my son in law uses. Not much on isulation but great on keeping beer where you want it and without river water getting inside.


----------



## Ferne

Not sure if other reply showed up. I just left a message on phone number obtained by going to classvriverbetty.com. They have great can holders. Keeps river water out. Do not worry about keeping cold, just drink it up faster!!


----------

